# Plasma Cutters



## akac00l (Feb 27, 2011)

I also have a Maxstar 200, which has hi-freq aluminum tig capability & Hypertherm plasma. Both bought at Airgas annual yard sale for $25 each. Check out your local Airgas store!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

